# Process for crossing Canadian border with shotguns?



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Thinking of heading north after snows this fall. Whats the process for getting guns across and getting a license? Can semi auto shotguns be brought across? How many shells can be brought across? How about getting birds back in? Costs?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll want to print and fill out the gun form in triplicate before you get up there (they appreciate when you're prepared):

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/online-en_lig ... /909_e.asp

DO NOT sign until you're at the border.

You can also register for a PAL license which will save money in the long term if you plan on going again. (5-years)

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/online-en_lig ... /921_e.asp

The last I remember you can bring up to 8 boxes of shells duty free, after that I believe it's $4/box.

No problems with semi-auto's.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Last time I went to canada fishing with a buddy we almost got pulled in for drinking in the boat. Since we couldn't use minnows pee was the only bait we had.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dont forget to register your gun with US customs before you leave or the problem will be bringing it back. They can take it from you if you cannot prove you took it from the US to canada and the Canada forms will not be proof of that. It is a simple step but make sure you get it done before you go.


----------



## J. Adams (Aug 31, 2004)

jim6897 said:


> Dont forget to register your gun with US customs before you leave or the problem will be bringing it back. They can take it from you if you cannot prove you took it from the US to canada and the Canada forms will not be proof of that. It is a simple step but make sure you get it done before you go.


Mr. Jim, What is the procedure on that? I've been to Canada a few times and have never heard of that?
Thanks, john


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I returned from Canada this spring. Customs asked me if i had proof I took the gun from the US to Canada. If you cannot prove that you took it from the states they can do several things. Confiscate your gun ,make you pay duty on it. The guy was real nice and let me go through. He said in the future take your gun to a US customs office and fill out the paprerwork for US re entry. That is what the US custom guy told me to do. I now have the paperwork for all my guns. It is simple to do.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jim, I think you're referring to the forms I posted earlier that declare your firearms. So yes, you'll want to make sure you have them with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I guess I learned something new today. The past 3 years nobody has mentioned this to me at US customs but evidentally they're getting tougher on it starting in '05.

Before going into Canadian customs to register your firearm, you must stop in the US side and fill out a small 3" x 5" card to declare your gun. If you live in a town that has a US customs office, you can get it anytime.

I've never had to do this, but I will make sure we do before going up this year so we don't have to deal with gun confiscations.

Thanks Jim for clarifying via phone, and with the US customs office.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the tips guys, I apprieciate it.

Dave


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for the tip about the US Customs. I have been hunting up there for the past few years and have not ever heard of this. I will make sure we stop on the way up.

Chuck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would also suggest you pick up copies of the USFW forms you have to fill out when you come back.Fill them out in the pickup when driving home so you don't have to decide who shot what when you get back to the border.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

Another great tip. WHat we do is just have one person keep track of the bag limit and then just write it out on a piece of paper what each person should claim.....ie: 8 mallards, 5 gadwalls, 3 pintails, and 10 snow geese. But since you mentioned that you can pick up the forms ahead of time that will make it easier. Do you sign them or do you have to wait until you re-enter?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We sign them when we get to the border.


----------



## allan hall (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris,
You mentioned posting U.S. firearm custom forms in your 8-9-05 post. How do I access them?

Thanks

Allan


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you are driving stop at the US side first, before entering Canada, they can give you what you need. If you fly find a customs office and take your guns in to them before you leave.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

where do you guys cross at I have done it at Manitoba and Saskatchewan and I have a lot better luck at the Manitoba one. I almost always get the runaround at Saskatchewan (sorry not sure of the names but they are open 24hrs a day)


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey guys, from your past experiences: approximately how long, total, does crossing the border take when driving into Canada?


----------



## Clayman (Oct 6, 2005)

Mightiest, A number of variables will impact your time at the border.

On a rare day, you can breeze right through.

Some of it depends on your port of entry, some are far busier than others which will cause you some delay.

Are you registering firarms at the border? that will take you 10-15 minutes minimum.

Are you going to be one of the lucky guys who they decide to go through every nook and cranny of your vehicle to make sure everything you have declared is true and honest? If they search your vehicle and all of your gear then figure on spending well over a half hour.

I've crossed into Canada to hunt over 20 twenty times in as many years, and you never know just how long it will take. For planning purposes figure you'll be at the border for 45 minutes while they search for your extra shells and extra beer; for filling out paperwork on your guns; for paying duty on any items beyond the limit, etc. If you get through faster then you get to your destination a little sooner.

The point is...don't expect to breeze through in just a few minutes.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

clayman, thanks for the reply. I didin't really expect to breeze through i just wanted to get an idea of how long it would take as it's been a few years since I was north of the border.

any suggestions on which crossing to use in ND? I'm heading to near Saskatoon. I've heared Noonan is a good choice and that Portal is to be avoided. Is there any truth to these rumors?


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

What is the Duty on extra shells?


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Portal was fine for us. We brought up an extra case of shells (10 boxes) fully expecting to pay a duty, but when I brought it up to the customs officer, he gave us a pass on the duty.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I would be interested to know how many of you guys that have gone waterfowling up to Canada have had your trucks and trailers searched at the border. My dad just got back from an Elk hunt in Sask and he said they did not search a thing. I was kind of suprised due to the "war on terror" and the strict Canadian gun laws!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

